# [S.F.D.W.]  25.11.05 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (12. November 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

es ist soweit. der erste ofizielle S.F.D.W. steht im zuge der erfolgreichen übernahme verschiedner randbezirke an. Eine absolute neuauflage des legendären pizzaplauder

Und somit:


*Freitag 25.11.05

Vecchia Osteria 19 uhr

*

bitte hier im Thread wieder ein kurzes "ich komm" damit ich entsprechend reservieren kann.

Danke coffee


----------



## Riddick (12. November 2005)

Ich komm' ... also zum Pizzaplauder natürlich.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (12. November 2005)

Ich auch

Stefan


----------



## showman (12. November 2005)

Bin ich grad von München zurück    komm aber trotzdem.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. November 2005)

Muss zwar am Samstag arbeiten, aber komme auch.   

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## mox (13. November 2005)

wir kommen auch!


----------



## blacksurf (14. November 2005)

dabei!


----------



## weichling (19. November 2005)

ich bin auch dabei    

weichling


----------



## Pino (20. November 2005)

Wir auch! (ich diesmal pünktlich, Michi wie immer etwas später...)
Pino


----------



## RedBullTeam (20. November 2005)

Bin auch zum ersten mal dabei!  

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## sideshowbob (21. November 2005)

*dabei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohbau (21. November 2005)

Na da werd ich auch mal kommen zum erstenmal zum Pizza essen.


----------



## Coffee (22. November 2005)

also tisch ist reserviert für 19 uhr im nichtraucher bereich   


freu mich

coffee


----------



## showman (22. November 2005)

Ich komm alleine. 

Gruß aus München (Projektbesprechung)

SM&FrauA


----------



## oBATMANo (22. November 2005)

Hat jemand vielleicht die Adresse zur Vecchia Osteria zur Hand?


----------



## blacksurf (22. November 2005)

Vecchia Osteria
Nürnberg / Rückertstr. 14 / Eingang Rieterstr. 9


----------



## Coffee (25. November 2005)

also bis heut abend 19 uhr ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (25. November 2005)

ich hab jetzt schon PIZZA-Hunger


----------



## Mr.hardtail (25. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt schon PIZZA-Hunger



...und ich erst    

Bis heute Abend *freu*

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## weichling (25. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komm heute abend wahrscheinlich net. Die Wetterlage ist mir mit dem
Fahrrad  zu extrem. Ich müsst bei meinen Spikes-Laufräder noch
eine neue Kassete aufziehen, und das schaffe ich glaube nicht. Mal sehen.
Ohne Spikes, mag ich mit meiner heilenden Wunde und geprellten/gebrochenen Rippe nicht riskieren zu fahren. Das
Auto braucht meine Frau heute Abend.

erst mal 

Tschüsss

ein softer Weichling


----------



## Pino (25. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm heute abend wahrscheinlich net.


...schade :-(

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (25. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komm heute abend wahrscheinlich net. Die Wetterlage ist mir mit dem
> Fahrrad  zu extrem. Ich müsst bei meinen Spikes-Laufräder noch
> ...



sehr bedauerlich ;-( 

coffee


----------



## showman (25. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komm heute abend wahrscheinlich net. Die Wetterlage ist mir mit dem
> Fahrrad  zu extrem. Ich müsst bei meinen Spikes-Laufräder noch
> ...


Jammer net rum, wasn des für ne Einstellung   Wenn du evtl mit dem Zug kommen willst kann ich dich am Bahnhof aufsammeln und später wieder absammeln.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (26. November 2005)

Hi,
falls jemand von den gestern anwesenden jüngeren Herren (die demzufolge - noch - nicht den Invalidenthread bevölkern) die beiden Fotos von der Pizzarunde sehen will, die ich gestern gemacht habe: Hier. 
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## showman (26. November 2005)

Ah cool,

war ne ganz schön große Runde und klasse wie immer. Naja, hat noch ein bisschen länger gedauert   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. November 2005)

War echt toll gestern Abend. Das essen war super, und das "Fachsimpeln in der Gruppe" macht auch immer unheimlich Spaß.   

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (13. Januar 2006)

Wann steht eigentlich der nächste Pizzaplauder an???
Würde mich da einmal gerne anschliessen...

Cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (13. Januar 2006)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:
			
		

> Wann steht eigentlich der nächste Pizzaplauder an???


Hab' ich heute auch schon gefragt.  

Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Januar 2006)

Hey, genau das Frage ich mich auch. Weil diesmal würde ich denk ich mal auch mal vorbei schauen 

Ich schlage mal das Viviano ( oder so ähnlich ) an der Lorenzkirche vor. Ist echt super gemütlich dort, Selbstbedienung und echt lecker.

Ach ja, was zur Hölle ist : [S.F.D.W.]


----------



## Coffee (13. Januar 2006)

hier gehts 

zum neuen termin ;-)

ich mach den thread hier dann auch zu damit es kein durcheinander gibt.

S.F.D.W ;-) 3 x darfste raten ;-)

coffee


----------

